# [Q]Mali-400 MP vs Adreno 220 vs ULP GeForce vs SGX 540?



## viva.fidel (Apr 26, 2011)

In the market for an upgrade, currently have a HTC Desire running CM7 and it's great, no lag in everyday use, OC'd to 1.1ghz, the only thing is that the graphics aren't great due to the outdated Adreno 200 GPU. I get higher Quadrant figures than my gf's Galaxy S but my phone is a joke in the graphics test compared to the samsung.

So for me the real limitation is the GPU and I want the best available product this time

The phones I had in mind (and in order of preference) are:

Samsung Galaxy S II (Mali-400 MP) (480x800)
HTC Evo 3D (Adreno 220) (540x960)
LG Optimus 3D (SGX 540) (480x800)
Motorola Atrix 4G (ULP GeForce) (540x960)

Anandtech benchmark on OC'd adreno 220, sgx 540 & geforce

Anandtech benchmark on mali-400 mp

Based partly on the benchmarks and lots and lots of forum/thread searching, my guess is Mali-400 MP > SGX 540 > Adreno 220 > GeForce ULP, is that about right?

What do you guys think is the best and what should I go for?

Extra Q.. is the SGX 543 expected in any android devices yet? Google brings up nothing


----------



## neelpatel007 (Apr 27, 2011)

*nop... wrong*

SGX 543 = Adreno 220 >>  Mali -400 >>  Geforce ULP [tegra 2] >> SGX 540  >> Adreno 205 >> SGX 535 >> Adreno 200 = SGX 530

m nt sure but as per my knowledge Adreno 220 is more powerful which is going to release in Evo 3d and Sensation...
I m planning to buy Htc sensation soon....

*
EDIT :- Correction of mali-400 position..... [and even i am not sure about adreno 220 ]*


[even my xperia runs on adreno 200 ..... cravin for good gpu too]


----------



## tolis626 (Apr 28, 2011)

neelpatel007 said:


> Adreno 220 >> Geforce ULP [tegra 2] >> SGX 540 = Mali -400 >> Adreno 205 >> SGX 535 >> Adreno 200 = SGX 530
> 
> m nt sure but as per my knowledge Adreno 220 is more powerful which is going to release in Evo 3d and Sensation...
> I m planning to buy Htc sensation soon....
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep,that's about right.I have a Desire HD and am going to buy the Sensation when it hits the market. 
One a couple of things though.First,he SGX 540 in the LG Optimus 2X is an overclocked version of the one in the Galaxy S.Second,by looking at these benchmarks it's unfair for the Geforce and the Adreno 220,because the Atrix and Evo 3D/Sensation have a resolution of 960x540 as opposed to 800x480 of the others,as is written in the OP.That is 35% more pixels which makes things harder for the GPU.


----------



## JustSayMyName (Apr 28, 2011)

sorry for the question but what does gpu do?


----------



## juzz86 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just said:


> sorry for the question but what does gpu do?

Click to collapse



Accelerates graphics and lets you play games smoothly (Graphics Processing Unit). Unless you're an avid mobile gamer, any of the newer ones are just fine.


----------



## viva.fidel (Apr 28, 2011)

But why would Samsung switch from the SGX540 used in the Galaxy S to the Mali-400 MP in Galaxy S2 if it wasn't better. I know comparing qHD screens to the WVGA screens is slightly unfair but I've heard the Galaxy S2's S-AMOLED+ display is one of the best on the market.

In addition, why would Samsung use the Exynos SoC as opposed to the Tegra2 if it weren't as good

the optimus 3d beats the optimus 2x in the benchmarks so i think it's fair to say sgx540 is better than tegra/geforce


----------



## tolis626 (Apr 28, 2011)

viva.fidel said:


> But why would Samsung switch from the SGX540 used in the Galaxy S to the Mali-400 MP in Galaxy S2 if it wasn't better. I know comparing qHD screens to the WVGA screens is slightly unfair but I've heard the Galaxy S2's S-AMOLED+ display is one of the best on the market.
> 
> In addition, why would Samsung use the Exynos SoC as opposed to the Tegra2 if it weren't as good
> 
> the optimus 3d beats the optimus 2x in the benchmarks so i think it's fair to say sgx540 is better than tegra/geforce

Click to collapse



That's exactly my point,Samsung didn't change to a worse GPU.The Optimus 3D uses an overclocked version of the SGX540.I think that,if they were running at the same frequencies,the Mali would outperform it,but we can't be sure.
Bottom line?If you want hardcore gaming,go for either Adreno 220 or Geforce ULP.The others are just fine.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Apr 29, 2011)

Remember benchmarks arent everything, and samsung is uping to 1.2ghz each core. Anyways I like htc so ill stick to mytouches and htc so mytouch 4g slide for me
http://pocketnow.com/android/t-mobile-mytouch-4g-slide-htc-doubleshot-full-specs

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## viva.fidel (Apr 29, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> That's exactly my point,Samsung didn't change to a worse GPU.The Optimus 3D uses an overclocked version of the SGX540.I think that,if they were running at the same frequencies,the Mali would outperform it,but we can't be sure.
> Bottom line?If you want hardcore gaming,go for either Adreno 220 or Geforce ULP.The others are just fine.

Click to collapse



Hey, yeah I looked into this and the Optimus 3D uses SGX540 @ 300mhz with an updated driver compare to the SGS @ 200 mhz

Guess I'm just gonna have to wait until a few more benchmarks emerge of the Mali as anandtech's were using a prototype device.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, They're fast. The 220 hitting 90fps when my Z only gets 25


----------



## tolis626 (Apr 29, 2011)

viva.fidel said:


> Hey, yeah I looked into this and the Optimus 3D uses SGX540 @ 300mhz with an updated driver compare to the SGS @ 200 mhz
> 
> Guess I'm just gonna have to wait until a few more benchmarks emerge of the Mali as anandtech's were using a prototype device.

Click to collapse



See?Told 'ya! 
Anyway,I tend to believe that the new generations strongest beast(They are all beasts after all)is the Adreno 220.Couple it with the fact that the GPU gets overclocked together with the CPU(Integrated),if you overclock it at a healthy frequency(1.8GHz anyone?  Yeah,I'm THAT mad!)you will get dreamy performance.
Anyway,the Sensation's benchmarks are just from prototypes,so we have yet to see its true potential.
Sure thing is they are all very damn fast,and everything will be even faster when multi-core optimized apps hit the market.Until then we can only sit back and enjoy the show.I for one am torn between the Galaxy S 2 and the Sensation.Which one I'll get?Dunno yet.If it wasn't for the Super Amoled + screen I wouldn't even be thinking about it,but the screen on those things is damn beautiful.On the other hand,the Sensation has qHD screen...Why,oh why are they so expensive?I'd get both otherwise!


----------



## sharkonland (May 2, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> See?Told 'ya!
> Anyway,I tend to believe that the new generations strongest beast(They are all beasts after all)is the Adreno 220.Couple it with the fact that the GPU gets overclocked together with the CPU(Integrated),if you overclock it at a healthy frequency(1.8GHz anyone?  Yeah,I'm THAT mad!)you will get dreamy performance.
> Anyway,the Sensation's benchmarks are just from prototypes,so we have yet to see its true potential.
> Sure thing is they are all very damn fast,and everything will be even faster when multi-core optimized apps hit the market.Until then we can only sit back and enjoy the show.I for one am torn between the Galaxy S 2 and the Sensation.Which one I'll get?Dunno yet.If it wasn't for the Super Amoled + screen I wouldn't even be thinking about it,but the screen on those things is damn beautiful.On the other hand,the Sensation has qHD screen...Why,oh why are they so expensive?I'd get both otherwise!

Click to collapse



As a DesireHD owner myself, im on the same boat as you my friend. My only gripe with the sgs2 is the non qhd res screen and comparatively weak gpu, especially how their last gen sgs gpu was miles ahead of everyone else. There's also the option to get the tegra2 powered sgs2, but i think that one does not have samoled+ display, also im not sure if the tegra2 unit will be OC'd to 1.2. Im seriously considering now the evo 3d gsm, but not only does it have no built in memory but its coming out later and sgs 2 is already out.


----------



## FishTaco (May 5, 2011)

Benchmark:  Mali 400 (Samsung S II) > Adreno 220 (HTC Sensation)

"Smartbench 2011 is one of the few synthetic benchmark tests that are able to measure multicore performance, so these results are for both CPU cores at work. The Samsung Galaxy S II steadily beats the HTC Pyramid in both the productivity (3732 vs 1898 points), and GPU tests (2431 vs 1426 points)."

But it also notes:

"Bear in mind that the Galaxy S II that the test was run on, seems to be the final version, with the 1.2GHz Exynos chipset, and the HTC Pyramid was the internal name of the HTC Sensation when it was still a prototype, so we’ll wait for the retail version to pass judgement on the 1.2Ghz Snapdragon chipset inside."


----------



## bcam117 (May 12, 2011)

Mali seems to be doing pretty damn good. 

http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedet...2&testgroup=overall&benchmark=glpro20&var=top

And what matters is real life performance. See any vid of the galaxy s 2 and its buttery smooth, even while playing hd flash in the browser.


----------



## dario3040 (May 15, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> See?Told 'ya!
> Anyway,I tend to believe that the new generations strongest beast(They are all beasts after all)is the Adreno 220.Couple it with the fact that the GPU gets overclocked together with the CPU(Integrated),if you overclock it at a healthy frequency(1.8GHz anyone?  Yeah,I'm THAT mad!)you will get dreamy performance.
> Anyway,the Sensation's benchmarks are just from prototypes,so we have yet to see its true potential.
> Sure thing is they are all very damn fast,and everything will be even faster when multi-core optimized apps hit the market.Until then we can only sit back and enjoy the show.I for one am torn between the Galaxy S 2 and the Sensation.Which one I'll get?Dunno yet.If it wasn't for the Super Amoled + screen I wouldn't even be thinking about it,but the screen on those things is damn beautiful.On the other hand,the Sensation has qHD screen...Why,oh why are they so expensive?I'd get both otherwise!

Click to collapse



The qHD display isn't really that much sharper than the Super Amoled Plus display, but it decreases performance.
And the Super Amoled also has: Better colors, totally black (also saves power), 1ms response (good when you watch movies), 180 degree, viewing angle, and responds better you your touches.
Did I mention that it was thin? 
Also the Exynos Chip is stronger.
I belive that the CPU is customized by Intrisity, but I can't confirm that.
And the Mali-400MP will probably get better drivers. (not that it would lag anyway )

Galaxy S 2 is also thinner.
I think it's the best choice.
HTC Sensation is awesome, but Galaxy S 2 is the best phone on the market.

But on one final note: I recommend that you wait for the Nexus 3 that comes around Christmas.
It's rumored to have the Tegra 3 chip inside (quad-core).


----------



## laderios (May 16, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> On the other hand,the Sensation has qHD screen...

Click to collapse



But PenTile Display...

Since I know this the Sensation was also one candidate for me along with the S2.
But now the S2 will be my next phone after my desire, I guess.


----------



## neelpatel007 (May 23, 2011)

*Hi*

Even I changed my mind from HTC sensation to SGS2 .... after watching such a low benchmark performance of HTC sensation see it here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RHziztN2gs

And after watching the superb clearity of SuperAMOLED display , against HTC's blurry screen ,,,,,... m in love with SGS2...... 

See it here... http://www.youtube.com/user/SlashGear?ob=5#p/u/0/p3axSZX1R_s

I dont know what that HTC people did with Adreno 220 n i have no clue why it's benchmarks are low...... 
So all time Sensation lover has now moved to SGS2 .... SGS2 rocks.... 

See the FPS in the second video , SGS2 is far better in 2D n 3D performance too..... HTC s**ckin big time.... big disappointment....


----------



## scores87 (May 29, 2011)

mali 400 < sgx 540 < ulp < adreno 220

mali is best but problem is some games are only compatible with tegra's ULP


----------



## bobbymokie (May 29, 2011)

any pc modder knows resolution is a huge tax on graphics. benchmarks dont mean much at different resolutions, not to mention frame rate caps. mali might have a slight edge on adreno in a fair test, but not enough to swing a decision i dont think. screen and build quality will be the biggest variance. imo htc wins build quality, and higher res screen is better for text/browsing. Samsung's lower res (and crazy good looking) screen will always lead to higher frame rates, so they win for games/ vids. Ill be getting the sensation the day its released (work for tmob, decision was kinda made for me)


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (May 29, 2011)

bobbymokie said:


> any pc modder knows resolution is a huge tax on graphics. benchmarks dont mean much at different resolutions, not to mention frame rate caps. mali might have a slight edge on adreno in a fair test, but not enough to swing a decision i dont think. screen and build quality will be the biggest variance. imo htc wins build quality, and higher res screen is better for text/browsing. Samsung's lower res (and crazy good looking) screen will always lead to higher frame rates, so they win for games/ vids. Ill be getting the sensation the day its released (work for tmob, decision was kinda made for me)

Click to collapse



can you give details on the mytouch 4g slide?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## viva.fidel (Apr 26, 2011)

In the market for an upgrade, currently have a HTC Desire running CM7 and it's great, no lag in everyday use, OC'd to 1.1ghz, the only thing is that the graphics aren't great due to the outdated Adreno 200 GPU. I get higher Quadrant figures than my gf's Galaxy S but my phone is a joke in the graphics test compared to the samsung.

So for me the real limitation is the GPU and I want the best available product this time

The phones I had in mind (and in order of preference) are:

Samsung Galaxy S II (Mali-400 MP) (480x800)
HTC Evo 3D (Adreno 220) (540x960)
LG Optimus 3D (SGX 540) (480x800)
Motorola Atrix 4G (ULP GeForce) (540x960)

Anandtech benchmark on OC'd adreno 220, sgx 540 & geforce

Anandtech benchmark on mali-400 mp

Based partly on the benchmarks and lots and lots of forum/thread searching, my guess is Mali-400 MP > SGX 540 > Adreno 220 > GeForce ULP, is that about right?

What do you guys think is the best and what should I go for?

Extra Q.. is the SGX 543 expected in any android devices yet? Google brings up nothing


----------



## droid_does (May 29, 2011)

Drzfr3shboialex said:


> can you give details on the mytouch 4g slide?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it uses the 2nd gen snapdragon SoC
Adreno 205 GPU IIRC


----------



## bobbymokie (May 29, 2011)

not internal, but http://www.tmonews.com/2011/04/htc-doubleshot-to-be-dubbed-mytouch-4g-slide/
that says its basically a sensation with smaller screen + keyboard. makes sense. 
some more early info on smartphonebenchmarks.com


----------



## vestaxman (May 29, 2011)

All the gpu benchmarks are out of date and dont show real world performance the sgs2 has its fps capped at 60 on most benchmarks it scores 60 the tegra is capped af 80 fps but most screens can only manage 60fps.


----------



## bobbymokie (May 29, 2011)

oops redacted


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (May 29, 2011)

bobbymokie said:


> not internal, but http://www.tmonews.com/2011/04/htc-doubleshot-to-be-dubbed-mytouch-4g-slide/
> that says its basically a sensation with smaller screen + keyboard. makes sense.
> some more early info on smartphonebenchmarks.com

Click to collapse



with 3D

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbymokie (May 30, 2011)

3d? i hadnt heard anything about 3d on it, where was that?


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (May 30, 2011)

bobbymokie said:


> 3d? i hadnt heard anything about 3d on it, where was that?

Click to collapse



Another interesting tidbit is the fact that phone supports the codec for 3D video playback indicating the possibility of a 3D screen? And just like the screen, the 8MP camera will also support 3D video recording.

http://phandroid.com/2011/04/28/leaked-rom-reveals-full-specs-for-t-mobile-mytouch-4g-slide/

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (May 30, 2011)

droid_does said:


> it uses the 2nd gen snapdragon SoC
> Adreno 205 GPU IIRC

Click to collapse



but thats not dual core, and the leaks shoe it is dual core

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## fufnk (May 31, 2011)

I think that the latest test (review) on gsm arena
realy show almost the real power of samsung exynos and mali 400 cpu(gpu) on gingerbread 2.3.3! and it outperforms Tegra 2 big time!!! You should not look at the first tests of galays s II phone on 2.3.1 firmware with beta video drivers...


----------



## Kangal (Jun 2, 2011)

Well its more like this:
SGX543MP2(iPad2) > SGX 543 = Adreno 220 > SGX540 (@300MHz) > Geforce ULP [Tegra2] > SGX 540 (@200MHz) = Mali -400 >> Adreno 205 > SGX 535 >> Adreno 200 = SGX 530.

Stock Galaxy S has a better gpu than stock Galaxy SII. If you overclock the Galaxy S's gpu (sgx540) it will be leaps and bounds faster than the SGSII's (mali400) gpu. At this moment the mali-400 cannot be overclocked.
The OMAP44xx chipsets come with the SGX540 overclocked at 300MHz, which makes it nearly as powerful as the SGX543 or the Adreno 220.


----------



## bcam117 (Jun 2, 2011)

ekin said:


> Well its more like this:
> SGX543MP2(iPad2) > SGX 543 = Adreno 220 > SGX540 (@300MHz) > Geforce ULP [Tegra2] > SGX 540 (@200MHz) = Mali -400 >> Adreno 205 > SGX 535 >> Adreno 200 = SGX 530.
> 
> Stock Galaxy S has a better gpu than stock Galaxy SII. If you overclock the Galaxy S's gpu (sgx540) it will be leaps and bounds faster than the SGSII's (mali400) gpu. At this moment the mali-400 cannot be overclocked.
> The OMAP44xx chipsets come with the SGX540 overclocked at 300MHz, which makes it nearly as powerful as the SGX543 or the Adreno 220.

Click to collapse




Lol from where are you getting this may I ask? 
http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedetails.jsp?D=Apple+iPad+2 <---ipad 2 
http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedetails.jsp?D=Hardkernel+ODROID-A 
^^ more or less same chipset as the s2 but with similar resolution tot he ipad 2 (possibly lower clock) 

http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedetails.jsp?D=Samsung+GT-i9100+Galaxy+S2 
^^ Galaxy s 2 (mali)  
http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedet...X&testgroup=overall&benchmark=glpro20&var=top
^^ tegra 2 (same res as s2)

http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedet...D&testgroup=overall&benchmark=glpro20&var=top              ^^ overclocked sgx540

http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedet...n&testgroup=overall&benchmark=glpro20&var=top
^^ Sensation (has higher res) 


http://nena.se/nenamark/view?version=2  Nenamark 2 is much more demanding than the first one, made specifically for higher end phones. The results are self explanatory. 

The point being all that you said is more or less rubbish that I believe I saw in another thread, and there by no stretch of the imagination is tegra 2 better than the mali 400mp. That being said these gpus all kick ass and we should be getting more out of them (iphone 4 being the best example).


----------



## neelpatel007 (Jun 4, 2011)

what wrong htc did with Adreno 220 ? ... i simply cant understand or is it because of it's asynchronus cpu.?...

adreno 220 scored highest among most other... but when it comes to sensation , it performs too bad in graphics....
anybody have any clue?


----------



## neelpatel007 (Jun 4, 2011)

scores87 said:


> mali 400 < sgx 540 < ulp < adreno 220
> 
> mali is best but problem is some games are only compatible with tegra's ULP

Click to collapse



Use Chainfire 3d to run tegra games on your mobile


----------



## neelpatel007 (Jun 4, 2011)

Visit here 
he has done lot of comparison b/w SGS2 and sensation

subscribe n support him if u like it.... 
it helped me a lot....
http://www.youtube.com/user/samjpullen

and please request him to do smartbench 2011 on both phones....


----------



## bobbymokie (Jun 5, 2011)

neelpatel007 said:


> what wrong htc did with Adreno 220 ? ... i simply cant understand or is it because of it's asynchronus cpu.?...
> 
> adreno 220 scored highest among most other... but when it comes to sensation , it performs too bad in graphics....
> anybody have any clue?

Click to collapse




every single frame the sensation has to render 134400 more pixels. 26% heavier load, lower frame rate. At some point the benchmarks will start taking screen resolution into account.


----------



## wc326 (Jun 5, 2011)

so which gpu is better??


----------



## neelpatel007 (Jun 5, 2011)

http://gpubench.appspot.com/top/by-phone/version-1

....sensation is only 3000 points behind then sgs2 and it's just bcoz of it's higher resoultion....otherwise it would have outperform all devices...

if it has 26% more pixels , u have to add 11960 scores to sensation to compare it with same resolution to that of SGS2. it means almost 52000.

if some mathematician here can correct my calculation if i am wrong??? i am a medical student....


----------



## Galactic Force (Jun 7, 2011)

*Mali 400 < Ge-force ulp? Think again...*

That's been a lot of talk about how the Ge-force is better than the Mali 400. This is CODSWALLOP! Most of these ridiculous statements come from Linpack  and SmartBench results. Does anyone mention these tests do not take ​advantage of the quad fragment core in the Mali? They do however give optimal testing on the GF, so obviously the results will suggest the GF outperforms the Mali. Don't believe me? Check out gsmarena.com's galaxy s 2 review... According to Smartbench 2011, even the galaxy s 1 outperforms the Galaxy S2 in the graphics department! Does that even have a dedicated gpu?! The Mali is more up to date and more powerful than the Ge-force, only the GF has more optimised applications that give a better performance indication compared to other, less optimised gpu's like the Mali 400. I rest my case.


----------



## wc326 (Jun 8, 2011)

how is adreno 220?? gpu

i am planning to buy  a sensation.

is sensation cpu better or worst than other dual core


----------



## Galactic Force (Jun 8, 2011)

*Adreno 220*

Let me tell u how it is. I do believe it is one of the better gpu's available, but I don't think it fully harnesses things like gpu acceleration, meaning it is not properly helping the cpu draw and process images and data- which gives the effect of a slower processing speed. The Mali 400 fully optimised GA, therefore at this time I believe it is better than the asynchronous Adreno 220. Give me a reply, and we'll discuss the matter further.


----------



## viva.fidel (Apr 26, 2011)

In the market for an upgrade, currently have a HTC Desire running CM7 and it's great, no lag in everyday use, OC'd to 1.1ghz, the only thing is that the graphics aren't great due to the outdated Adreno 200 GPU. I get higher Quadrant figures than my gf's Galaxy S but my phone is a joke in the graphics test compared to the samsung.

So for me the real limitation is the GPU and I want the best available product this time

The phones I had in mind (and in order of preference) are:

Samsung Galaxy S II (Mali-400 MP) (480x800)
HTC Evo 3D (Adreno 220) (540x960)
LG Optimus 3D (SGX 540) (480x800)
Motorola Atrix 4G (ULP GeForce) (540x960)

Anandtech benchmark on OC'd adreno 220, sgx 540 & geforce

Anandtech benchmark on mali-400 mp

Based partly on the benchmarks and lots and lots of forum/thread searching, my guess is Mali-400 MP > SGX 540 > Adreno 220 > GeForce ULP, is that about right?

What do you guys think is the best and what should I go for?

Extra Q.. is the SGX 543 expected in any android devices yet? Google brings up nothing


----------



## Galactic Force (Jun 8, 2011)

Your "theory" suggests the link between performance and 'pixels' is directly proportional. 
1. There is no evidence to back this hypothesis... i.e. your argument is invalid. 
2. I lack the understanding where you get the idea 'pixels' alone affects the results. In reality. Presuming against ceteris paribus, there are a multitude of reasons why the performance of the GPu is lacking against that of the Mali 400 MP inside the Exynos for example. 
3. Stating you are a medical student has no logical relevance to aodong the validity of your reasoning. This is computer science, not medicine. 

If you choose to reply back to me, I will further this matter.


----------



## |ErosizeD| (Jun 8, 2011)

it's hard to say....

Normally the people say:

Tegra 2 is better!!! ( nvidia is a good GPU company )

others say, no no Mali 400 is better....


So please, be really, hardware specs is the most important...

The GPU can do more triangles/pixels per second, is the best, for me...


----------



## tolis626 (Jun 8, 2011)

tomeu0000 said:


> it's hard to say....
> 
> Normally the people say:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me ask you this:When you buy a car what do you check first?Quality or horsepower?
If you are a horsepower guy,go for the Mali mp400(better hardware).If you want quality,then go for the GeForce of the Tegra 2(better drivers-software optimizations).If though you want a good balance between the two,you should go with the mediocre in both fields Adreno 220.It's more powerful than the GeForce but less powerful than the Mali.It also plays more games than the Mali but not as many as the GeForce does.From now on,it's your choice pal,don't let any one of us choose for you! 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## bcam117 (Jun 9, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> Let me ask you this:When you buy a car what do you check first?Quality or horsepower?
> If you are a horsepower guy,go for the Mali mp400(better hardware).If you want quality,then go for the GeForce of the Tegra 2(better drivers-software optimizations).If though you want a good balance between the two,you should go with the mediocre in both fields Adreno 220.It's more powerful than the GeForce but less powerful than the Mali.It also plays more games than the Mali but not as many as the GeForce does.From now on,it's your choice pal,don't let any one of us choose for you!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I don't really see how the tegra 2 has better driver-software. I mean you can't even use a honeycomb tablet in any other orientation than the default one without butchering the frame rate. 
Also the browser on any tegra 2 phone sucks, and flash on them is a joke. 

As for choice of games, the work chainfire is doing ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1087427 ) is coming together, you can already play quite a few tegra games on an s2.


----------



## tolis626 (Jun 9, 2011)

bcam117 said:


> I don't really see how the tegra 2 has better driver-software. I mean you can't even use a honeycomb tablet in any other orientation than the default one without butchering the frame rate.
> Also the browser on any tegra 2 phone sucks, and flash on them is a joke.
> 
> As for choice of games, the work chainfire is doing ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1087427 ) is coming together, you can already play quite a few tegra games on an s2.

Click to collapse



I meant that many games are optimized for the Tegra 2.Drivers are only easier to adapt something to.NVidia made it so.
And I was talking about someone with an unrooted device.I use chainfire's truly amazing work on my DHD and it totally kicks ass.With my Galaxy S 2(Arrives tomorrow!Yay!) I'll be laughing at Tegra devices! 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## bobbymokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Galactic Force said:


> Your "theory" suggests the link between performance and 'pixels' is directly proportional.
> 1. There is no evidence to back this hypothesis... i.e. your argument is invalid.
> 2. I lack the understanding where you get the idea 'pixels' alone affects the results. In reality. Presuming against ceteris paribus, there are a multitude of reasons why the performance of the GPu is lacking against that of the Mali 400 MP inside the Exynos for example.
> 3. Stating you are a medical student has no logical relevance to aodong the validity of your reasoning. This is computer science, not medicine.
> ...

Click to collapse



directly proportional? no. but largely impactful? sure. does it mean one is better than the other? not really. After reading i'm of the impression that samsungs solution probably has the most legroom in its gpu processing power, followed by the tegra then the adreno. but i'm getting the sensation anyway, very happy with htc's products and build quality, and i'm not a "my benchmark is bigger than yours" type of guy


----------



## bobbymokie (Jun 10, 2011)

neelpatel007 said:


> http://gpubench.appspot.com/top/by-phone/version-1
> 
> ....sensation is only 3000 points behind then sgs2 and it's just bcoz of it's higher resoultion....otherwise it would have outperform all devices...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there might be an argument for balancing the score by increasing the sensation's by 26%, but i doubt its really that simple. too many other variables.


----------



## bcam117 (Jun 10, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> I meant that many games are optimized for the Tegra 2.Drivers are only easier to adapt something to.NVidia made it so.
> And I was talking about someone with an unrooted device.I use chainfire's truly amazing work on my DHD and it totally kicks ass.With my Galaxy S 2(Arrives tomorrow!Yay!) I'll be laughing at Tegra devices!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hehe fair enough, can even play riptide now  Congrats on getting the s2 btw, getting mine in 7 days, can't wait. First app to buy will be chainfire 3d.


----------



## Galactic Force (Jun 11, 2011)

bobbymokie said:


> directly proportional? no. but largely impactful? sure. does it mean one is better than the other? not really. After reading i'm of the impression that samsungs solution probably has the most legroom in its gpu processing power, followed by the tegra then the adreno. but i'm getting the sensation anyway, very happy with htc's products and build quality, and i'm not a "my benchmark is bigger than yours" type of guy

Click to collapse



Just understand that 'pixels' do not have such a huge impact as you once thought; therefore its wise to state facts and avoid logical (until otherwise proven) assumptions. Enjoy your HTC Sensation- it is a darned shame its so new and already superceeded in terms of power and performance (on a user and phone level).


----------



## viper619 (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's take it this way.

get ur pc gpu to run a game of high graphics at a low resolution, and then try it with a higher resolution. did the same test on my mac and the results are as follows:-

1- low resolutions means less pixels and quality to be done by the gpu (easier graphics rendering and fps reaches 70)

2- higher resolutions means more pixels and overall quality of the frame is perfect but....... gpu gets raped in this process as more memory and power is needed, and fps hardly reaches 32 for me. 

now some of u will not like it but my friend is a computer technisian and he checked both mali and adreno. the adreno 220 can kick ass mali 400 if the resolutions were the same, not different, (check the quality of the graphics on both phones and u will see that the sensation's graphic quality is superior and hardly has any pixelization. and stop comparing those phones in benchmark, when u have bothe the resolutions same then u may have a fair comparison.

oh and btw, samsung's build quality is sh*t. even if the sansation was lower in benchmark i would prefer a stronger and more durable phone.

cheers 

VIPER


----------



## WarriorZ (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay..
first, I want to say thank you to TS for starting this thread..
secondly, Thanks to all of your comment because it makes me understand about this Exynos, Adreno 220 and Tegra 2.

And from my opinion..
benchmarking is not a final result, real world performance is matter.
resolution pixels is matter in benchmarking like we play in PC.

And from what I've got, I took a resolution:
1. Exynos - Mali-400 is notably a good GPU for processing calculation/math, and updated to run well on SGS II.. SGS II outperform in any browsing test.
2. Tegra 2 is really undoubtedly amazing GPU for gaming.
3. Adreno 220 in MSM8660 (CMIIW), is the latest proc technology which can outperform others GPU above. Their "marketing" feature like Asynchronous for low consumption and faster than Mali 400, but still unknown with Tegra 2.

It's just my honest opinion.. 
Because at weekend I will buy SGS II in my country with I9100 code, so Exynos will be the CPU of my SGS II, not Tegra 2 (Actually I want to buy G.Tab 8.9 but not currently available on my country until August).

I also want to buy LG Optimus 2X, but somehow, I really like the "Super Amoled Plus" things in Samsung Galaxy S / S II. So I choose SGS II.
HTC Sensation is also an option, but the price of HTC phone on my country is too overprice for me  

Anyway, thanks for this thread


----------



## viper619 (Jul 18, 2011)

WarriorZ said:


> Okay..
> first, I want to say thank you to TS for starting this thread..
> secondly, Thanks to all of your comment because it makes me understand about this Exynos, Adreno 220 and Tegra 2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thnx for backing up the resolution point, and siriously please stop comparing benchmarks and all this **** until both phones have the same resolutions or for a better and fair result wait for the s-off of the sensation and install a vanilla gb rom on both then check the benchmark.

cheers


VIPER


----------



## WarriorZ (Jul 19, 2011)

viper619 said:


> thnx for backing up the resolution point, and siriously please stop comparing benchmarks and all this **** until both phones have the same resolutions or for a better and fair result wait for the s-off of the sensation and install a vanilla gb rom on both then check the benchmark.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome , Viper


----------



## AndreiLux (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in here for a small update on the SGS2 since I have hands-on experience with it:

With the latest firmware and probably drivers the performance is anything to joke about. I'm running all games fluently, even adding AA to some titles as I wish. 

The AnandTech benchmarks from February are severely outdated, getting 18FPS in GLBenchmark on Egypt, even the "official" score is just stupid at 36 FPS. I'm hitting high 57FPS on Egypt High, and the other tests as Egypt standard and PRO are useless because of the VSYNC cap.


----------



## lolish3k (Jul 20, 2011)

*Adeno*

I think adreno is the **** here really


----------



## js2393 (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Thanks for the informative posts. I recently purchased the Evo 3D (Adreno 220), but I'm considering updating to the SGSII once it hits the U.S. I'll probably stick with HTC for build quality though....Samsung phones tend to feel cheap and too lightweight IMO.

2. To the guy saying resolution doesn't effect benchmark scores, please stop. You clearly have no idea what you're talking about. Resolution definitely effects the scores (higher resolution = lower scores/performance), although whether or not the change is linearly proportional remains to be determined. Any PC gamer can attest to this, as many people can run Crysis in 800x600, but the true test is running it in full 1920x1080 which most people cannot without a significant drop in FPS, and this is true for many games.

3. I'm no expert, but it seems to me that Tegra 2 is great for gaming at the moment because of the wide range of support. And like others have pointed out, if the software is optimized for lower performance hardware, then having higher performance hardware becomes irrelevant except for bragging rights.


----------



## viper619 (Jul 24, 2011)

js2393 said:


> 1. Thanks for the informative posts. I recently purchased the Evo 3D (Adreno 220), but I'm considering updating to the SGSII once it hits the U.S. I'll probably stick with HTC for build quality though....Samsung phones tend to feel cheap and too lightweight IMO.
> 
> 2. To the guy saying resolution doesn't effect benchmark scores, please stop. You clearly have no idea what you're talking about. Resolution definitely effects the scores (higher resolution = lower scores/performance), although whether or not the change is linearly proportional remains to be determined. Any PC gamer can attest to this, as many people can run Crysis in 800x600, but the true test is running it in full 1920x1080 which most people cannot without a significant drop in FPS, and this is true for many games.
> 
> 3. I'm no expert, but it seems to me that Tegra 2 is great for gaming at the moment because of the wide range of support. And like others have pointed out, if the software is optimized for lower performance hardware, then having higher performance hardware becomes irrelevant except for bragging rights.

Click to collapse



same as i said b4, and crysis 2 is the game i tried the test on and believe me when i say the resolutions affects the speed and score. i also guess the drivers of the adreno 220 are not yet that optimized for the sensation's resolution.


VIPER


----------



## viper619 (Jul 31, 2011)

now that the sensation has S-OFF, y don't u pple install a vanila rom on all phones and make all the resolutions the same and test the bloody devices????
this is the fairest methode for u and to stop fighting about which one is better 

cheers


VIPER


----------



## iPwn_ (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't you just use ChainFire to play all of the Tegra Zone games on the Adreno 220 and Mali400MP? And I don't think MSAA is a problem either. I can use 4X on almost all games using the Adreno 205 in my Inspire. 

And are there any announced Tegra 3 devices yet? Because as far as I can tell the A5 (in terms of graphics performance) is still destroying every other SoC on the market. And if nVidia's claims are true, it's the only one that can beat it, aside from SGX543MP3s (or 4-16).

Hopefully Samsung's next line will introduce the PowerVR 6-Series. 

I'm gonna guess that the SGX543MP2 will be clocked lower in the iPhone 5 than the iPad 2, because of the heat and battery issues due to its form factor.


----------



## secret_tidus (Sep 2, 2011)

in real world andreno, geforce, and PVRgx perform the best... large support of games... pvr get the highest priority to run iphone ported games and tegra got tegra zone... dun 4get nvidia is the biggest badass in gaming industry, has the most partners build games based on their chips.. just like crysis perform much much better on geforce card thn on ati cards.. and  andreno 200 is performed lower thn pvr 530..


----------



## viva.fidel (Apr 26, 2011)

In the market for an upgrade, currently have a HTC Desire running CM7 and it's great, no lag in everyday use, OC'd to 1.1ghz, the only thing is that the graphics aren't great due to the outdated Adreno 200 GPU. I get higher Quadrant figures than my gf's Galaxy S but my phone is a joke in the graphics test compared to the samsung.

So for me the real limitation is the GPU and I want the best available product this time

The phones I had in mind (and in order of preference) are:

Samsung Galaxy S II (Mali-400 MP) (480x800)
HTC Evo 3D (Adreno 220) (540x960)
LG Optimus 3D (SGX 540) (480x800)
Motorola Atrix 4G (ULP GeForce) (540x960)

Anandtech benchmark on OC'd adreno 220, sgx 540 & geforce

Anandtech benchmark on mali-400 mp

Based partly on the benchmarks and lots and lots of forum/thread searching, my guess is Mali-400 MP > SGX 540 > Adreno 220 > GeForce ULP, is that about right?

What do you guys think is the best and what should I go for?

Extra Q.. is the SGX 543 expected in any android devices yet? Google brings up nothing


----------



## bala_gamer (Sep 12, 2011)

the latest anandtech review clearly shows that the Mali 400 gpu  simply outperforms all the current mobile gpu.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Sep 12, 2011)

Must you be rooted to usr chainfire

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## JMonkeYJ (Oct 6, 2011)

i'm a little worried with the rumors that the Galaxy Nexus will use an OMAP44xx processor. it seems that the SGX540 paired with a 720p screen could result in poor graphics performance...any thoughts on that?


----------



## rodolfo7171 (Oct 14, 2011)

bala_gamer said:


> the latest anandtech review clearly shows that the Mali 400 gpu  simply outperforms all the current mobile gpu.

Click to collapse



do you have a link to that?


----------



## russ18uk (Oct 14, 2011)

rodolfo7171 said:


> do you have a link to that?

Click to collapse



His reply was before the iPhone 4s reviews came out, and, at the time, he was kinda correct.

Anandtech stated Mali-400 was the fastest _Smartphone_ GPU. iPad technically isn't a smartphone nor a mobile. 

Perhaps check the dates of when posts were written.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4760/arms-mali400-mp4-is-the-fastest-smartphone-gpufor-now


----------



## zibiksior (Oct 21, 2011)

JMonkeYJ said:


> i'm a little worried with the rumors that the Galaxy Nexus will use an OMAP44xx processor. it seems that the SGX540 paired with a 720p screen could result in poor graphics performance...any thoughts on that?

Click to collapse



Now we know that it's true. Galaxy Nexus will have TI OMAP 4460 with PowerVR SG540 and HUGE screen with 720p resolution  I road somewhere that it would be SGX540 but overclocker over the 300MHz but I can't find it now... So it follows that it could have quite good performance and be competitive to SGX543 MP2 in iPad 2 with similar screen resolution. So I thing performance should be ok but why they did't use newer hardwere and they improved performance of older...? And what about battery life after so big GPU overclocking?


----------



## iPwn_ (Oct 23, 2011)

zibiksior said:


> Now we know that it's true. Galaxy Nexus will have TI OMAP 4460 with PowerVR SG540 and HUGE screen with 720p resolution  I road somewhere that it would be SGX540 but overclocker over the 300MHz but I can't find it now... So it follows that it could have quite good performance and be competitive to SGX543 MP2 in iPad 2 with similar screen resolution. So I thing performance should be ok but why they did't use newer hardwere and they improved performance of older...? And what about battery life after so big GPU overclocking?

Click to collapse



200 to 384 MHz isn't even a doubling in performance, let alone a 4-5X jump to the A5.


----------



## rodolfo7171 (Oct 24, 2011)

All this argueing about the Mali-400 and the adreno 220. I know two phones that would be the perfect comparison. Same resolution same software. Compare the any galaxy s2 to the T-Mobile galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMrB (Oct 24, 2011)

Mali-400MP GPU vs Adreno 220 GPU



Mali-400 MP is a GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) developed by ARM in 2008. Mali-400 MP supports a wide range of use from mobile user interfaces to smartbooks, HDTV and mobile gaming. Adreno 220 is a GPU developed by Qualcomm in 2011 and it is a component of the MSM8260 / MSM8660 SoC (System-on-Chip) powering the upcoming HTC EVO 3D, HTC Pyramid and Palm’s TouchPad tablets.

Mali™-400 MP

Mali™-400 MP is the world’s first OpenGL ES 2.0 conformant multi-core GPU. It provides support for vector graphics through OpenVG 1.1 and 3D graphics through OpenGL ES 1.1 and 2.0, thus provides a complete graphics acceleration platform based on open standards. Mali-400 MP is scalable from 1 to 4 cores. It also provides the AMBA® AXI interface industry standard, which makes the integration of Mali-400 MP into SoC designs straight-forward. This also provides a well-defined interface for connecting Mali-400 MP to other bus architectures. Further, Mali-400 MP has a fully programmable architecture that provides high performance support for both shader-based and fixed-function graphics APIs. Mali-400 MP has a single driver stack for all multi-core configurations, which simplifies application porting, system integration and maintenance. Features provided by Mali-400 MP includes advanced tile-based deferred rendering and local buffering of intermediate pixel states that reduces memory bandwidth overhead and power consumption, efficient alpha blending of multiple layers in hardware and Full Scene Anti-Aliasing (FSAA) using rotated grid multi sampling that improves the graphics quality and performance.

Adreno 220

In 2011 Qualcomm introduced Adreno 220 GPU and it is a component of their MSM8260 /MSM8660 SoC. Adreno 220 supports console-quality 3D graphics and high-end effects such as vertex skinning, full-screen post-processing shader effects, dynamic lighting with full-screen alpha blending, real-time cloth simulation, advanced shader effects like dynamic shadows, god rays, bump mapping, reflections, etc and 3D animated textures. Adreno 220 GPU also claims that it can process 88 million triangles per second and offers twice the processing power of its predecessor Adreno 205. Further, Adreno 220 GPU claims to boost the performance up to a level that is competitive with console gaming systems. Also, Adreno 220 GPU will allow running games, UI, navigation apps and web browser in largest display sizes with lowest power levels.

Difference between Mali-400MP GPU and Adreno 220 GPU

Based on a research done by Qualcomm using an average of Industry benchmarks composed of Neocore, GLBenchmark, 3DMM and Nenamark, they claim that Adreno 220 GPU in Qualcomm’s dual-core Snapdragon MSM8660 offers twice the performance of the GPU in other leading dual-core ARM9-based chips. Also, a team known as Anandtech has done several tests on Adreno 220 GPU. One of them was the GLBenchmark 2.0, which records the performance of OpenGL ES 2.0 compatible devices such as Mali™-400 MP using two long suites that include a combination of different effects such as direct lighting, bump, environment, radiance mapping, soft shadows, texture based on the use of vertex shader, deferred multi-pass rendering, texture noise, etc. and the test showed that Adreno 220 GPU was 2.2 times faster than the other existing devices such as Mali-400 MP GPU.


----------



## djunited (Oct 24, 2011)

I have both the htc sensation and the sgs2.although technically the adreno220 should be faster than the mali 400, most games,benchmarks,and even simple ui tasks do not reflect that it is. Both my phones are running cm7 and both oc to 1.6ghz. I can understand that the sensation has a higher res screen which demands more out of the gpu,but that does not justify the much too poor results that I get in games and benchmarks,specifically gl benchmark 2.1 using egypt high test. It runs very smoothly on my sgs2 at 57 fps while it runs poor on my sensation at 18fps.surely the extra pixels are not responsible for decreasing the performance that much. Note that this sluggish performance is reflected in the ui like switching between homes screens,app drawer ect... smooth on the sgs2, not so smooth on the sensation. I would like to get good performance out of the adreno 220 and overclocking and running a custom rom didn't help. Bad drivers from htc causing this? Any info on the matter would be appreciated.


----------



## norazi (Nov 3, 2011)

djunited said:


> I have both the htc sensation and the sgs2.although technically the adreno220 should be faster than the mali 400, most games,benchmarks,and even simple ui tasks do not reflect that it is. Both my phones are running cm7 and both oc to 1.6ghz. I can understand that the sensation has a higher res screen which demands more out of the gpu,but that does not justify the much too poor results that I get in games and benchmarks,specifically gl benchmark 2.1 using egypt high test. It runs very smoothly on my sgs2 at 57 fps while it runs poor on my sensation at 18fps.surely the extra pixels are not responsible for decreasing the performance that much. Note that this sluggish performance is reflected in the ui like switching between homes screens,app drawer ect... smooth on the sgs2, not so smooth on the sensation. I would like to get good performance out of the adreno 220 and overclocking and running a custom rom didn't help. Bad drivers from htc causing this? Any info on the matter would be appreciated.

Click to collapse




im guessing its because you are running cm7... cm7 on the sensation is based off the AOSP and still in alpha IIRC... the roms on the sgs2 are supposed to be much more mature ATM


----------



## BigMrB (Nov 3, 2011)

I chose an sg2 ... very good results on frames per second ... great phone 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## djunited (Nov 3, 2011)

norazi said:


> im guessing its because you are running cm7... cm7 on the sensation is based off the AOSP and still in alpha IIRC... the roms on the sgs2 are supposed to be much more mature ATM

Click to collapse



thx for the reply. i wish it was the case though, upgrading to cm7 actually gave my phone an increase in performance. guess i will try another rom. insert coin perhaps? any better recommendations?


----------



## nguyenhonganh (Dec 8, 2011)

i think : Mali 400MP > Andreno 220 = SGX 543 > SGX 540

But Ipad2's graphic is best ! iOS is optimizer Android


----------



## ranjitsmilewithu (Dec 11, 2011)

kudos brother thats d info which is realistic sgs2 rocks!!!!!!


----------



## Beso (Dec 23, 2011)

ranjitsmilewithu said:


> kudos brother thats d info which is realistic sgs2 rocks!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Next week SGS2 is mine 
Any good custom ROM u suggest?


----------



## jtdc (Jan 13, 2012)

For some reason, Sony still sticks to Adreno (just like HTC).  Samsung always goes with PowerVR SGX and Mali.  The best phone in terms of smoothness of UI is undoubtedly iPhone, and they stick with PowerVR SGX as well.  Only a handful use Tegra and these are usually the laggy Honeycomb tablets in general (but best in games).

Does those facts somehow deduce who's the best GPU?


----------



## dario3040 (Jan 16, 2012)

nguyenhonganh said:


> i think : Mali 400MP > Andreno 220 = SGX 543 > SGX 540
> 
> But Ipad2's graphic is best ! iOS is optimizer Android

Click to collapse



Actually it's more like: SGX 543>SGX 540 = Mali 400MP4 > Adreno 220


----------



## 94b20gsr (Jan 17, 2012)

So after wasting the time to read all 8 pages of this thread I have come to the conclusion no one has a clear cut definitive answer and opinion is rampant here.  How about buy the phone you like, and make the most of it?


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 20, 2012)

94b20gsr said:


> So after wasting the time to read all 8 pages of this thread I have come to the conclusion no one has a clear cut definitive answer and opinion is rampant here.  How about buy the phone you like, and make the most of it?

Click to collapse



yeah i know what do you mean...i spent the time to read all the pages to know where my optimus 3d GPU stands...and in the end i got no definitive answer 


anyway like you said....from my gaming experience with this phone...my GPU is more than enough for now


----------



## viva.fidel (Apr 26, 2011)

In the market for an upgrade, currently have a HTC Desire running CM7 and it's great, no lag in everyday use, OC'd to 1.1ghz, the only thing is that the graphics aren't great due to the outdated Adreno 200 GPU. I get higher Quadrant figures than my gf's Galaxy S but my phone is a joke in the graphics test compared to the samsung.

So for me the real limitation is the GPU and I want the best available product this time

The phones I had in mind (and in order of preference) are:

Samsung Galaxy S II (Mali-400 MP) (480x800)
HTC Evo 3D (Adreno 220) (540x960)
LG Optimus 3D (SGX 540) (480x800)
Motorola Atrix 4G (ULP GeForce) (540x960)

Anandtech benchmark on OC'd adreno 220, sgx 540 & geforce

Anandtech benchmark on mali-400 mp

Based partly on the benchmarks and lots and lots of forum/thread searching, my guess is Mali-400 MP > SGX 540 > Adreno 220 > GeForce ULP, is that about right?

What do you guys think is the best and what should I go for?

Extra Q.. is the SGX 543 expected in any android devices yet? Google brings up nothing


----------



## ronq14 (Jan 23, 2012)

*scores*

I search a lot and made a lot of test... and 
 SGX543>Mali-400 MP >ULP GeForce>Adreno 220 >SGX 540   
mali 400gpu is limited to 60fps max but according to gamebench(glbench,nenamark2) marks and side by side tests this should be the real sequence


----------



## thaako (Mar 16, 2012)

hi everybody 

i tested my sgsII In many benchmarks, of course overclocked, and i've got this results : ( i was comparing it with anandtech results of iphone 4s - gpu)


so sgx543mp4 >> sgx543mp2 > mali400 > sgx 540 > geforce ULV > adreno 220 ....



i tested glbenchmark , and browsermark, to compare it with this iP4S results.

and overclocked Galaxy S II  Mali-400 MP have at least same power than SGX 543MP2, just little less.

by this results iphone had 90000 points in Browsermark
and GLbenchmark egypt off 720p: 73 fps
GLbenchmark pro off 720p :123.1 fps


my results :  rightware.browsermark : 131801
                  GLbenchmark egypt off 720p :72 fps !!!
                  GLbenchmark pro off 720p : 109fps !!

compared that SGSII is about year older than sgx 543, it gives great results 




 CPU - 1600mhz - 1400mV
                 GPU - 400mhz  -  1150mV   
( kernel 2.6.35.14-Syiah-2.6.12+ , Checkrom v 6.0 , I/O sio ; governor : performance)


----------



## Deleted member 4252818 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will the adreno 225 really be 50%? faster than 220 as qualcomm claim?


----------



## naguz (May 5, 2012)

Might well be, but it that means Qualcomm wil still be shipping the weakest GPU of all SoC manufacturers in 2012.

(That is, until the Adreno 3xx is actually released in a product.)


----------



## tadeas482 (May 12, 2012)

However, it depends on optimalization, too. You have problably noticed, that Google Galaxy Nexus includes SGX 540 @ 384 MHz and its smooth because google optimalized it very well.


----------



## Lizman (May 12, 2012)

This is old news.
Except that the Adreno 220 is better than the PowerVR SGX540 at base level


----------



## secret_tidus (May 25, 2012)

adreno is always lag behind... mali400mp is the best available out here... 2nd is pvrgx 540 which is a god single core mobile gpu, raising clockspeed alone can compete with any new adreno.. wish to see multicore pvrgx in android world and new mali 600 series too...


----------



## amdultra (Aug 28, 2012)

bumping old thread 

real world perfomance off gpu in dual core chipset

mali 400 mp4
adreno 220  <> sgx 540 @304mhz omap 4430
ulp geforce


ulp geforce in tegra 2 is the weakest yet gpu on dual core soc it lag playing gameloft game wilth full effect ,such as nova 3,even with wvga res and gpu overclock.Even the tegra 3 with ehanced ulp geforce and gameloft optimization still have lag and fps issue in nexus 7 

the mali 400 mp4 is the fastest gpu on dual core SoC with fast fill rate enough to play any demanding game even with 1280 x 800 res on galaxy note it play any gameloft game with full fx smoothly 

the sgx 540 and adreno 220 is neck to neck havent got any game to compare it, but moto razr and htc evo 3D with same res and ram run nova 3 smoothly with full FX 

the adreno 220 architecture is actually quite similiar to the sgx 543 in spec but with some bottleneck like memory bandwith limitation making it little weaker 



> From a compute standpoint however, Adreno 225 looks identical to Adreno 220. The big difference is thanks to the 8690's 28nm manufacturing process, Adreno 225 can now run at up to 400MHz compared to 266MHz in Adreno 220 designs. A 50% increase in GPU clock frequency combined with a doubling in memory bandwidth compared to Snapdragon S3 gives the Adreno 225 a sizable advantage over its predecessor.

Click to collapse


http://www.anandtech.com/show/5559/...mance-preview-msm8960-adreno-225-benchmarks/3


the adreno family architecture actually have very fast shader with optimization :

Shader Performance
•Normalized to iPad2 resolution
 •From single color:
 • 1.4ms iPad2
 • 3.5ms XperiaPlay
 • 3.8ms Tegra2
 • 14.3ms iPhone3Gs

•To fully per-pixel bump spec:
 • 19.3ms iPad2
 • 18.4ms XperiaPlay
 • 47.7ms Tegra2
 • 122.4ms iPhone3Gs

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1243036

from the 4 above,the three still can run any game you throw at it while the tegra 2 will lag with some games


----------



## techguykk (Feb 26, 2013)

*GPU*



Just said:


> sorry for the question but what does gpu do?

Click to collapse



GPU stands for graphics processing unit
its actually a chip in your android device that helps with the UI ,gaming ,and other heavy graphical stuff
if you have a powerful chip then you are able to watch hd movies ranging for 720p to 1080p on your mobile device 
you are also able to play a whole bunch of hd games which were once only meant for pc and high end consoles

so heres the information 
i hope that you enjoyed\
bash bash

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




amdultra said:


> bumping old thread
> 
> real world perfomance off gpu in dual core chipset
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HI ]
IF any has got any detailed review regarding the powervr sgx531 ,it would be of most help to me


----------

